# Cabinet To Enclouser ? Help



## GeckoRider (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey guys i just found a Cabinet tucked away in the shed.. its perfect for an enclosure i just need to add in a bottom... Anyhow.. i wanted to add a sliding glass door.. But as i do not trust myself with glass (Lol) i decided to go with plexiglass... 

So where can i buy plexiglass (Perspex).. does Bunnings sell it? 

also i want to get some Fake turf in it would a Stimsons or Carpet python care if its real or fake lol...

I would add photos but i just sold my phone.. i might try take a pic with my webcam later


----------



## Frosty (Oct 14, 2011)

bunnings sell perspex.


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you know how much it cost per meter?


----------



## maddog-1979 (Oct 14, 2011)

bunnings has perspex, but it's almost the same price as glass. 

perspex scratches very easy, and after a few months can look pretty bad, as well as being more flexible it can also help your snakey escape if it can squeeze through any gaps. personel opinion , i prefer glass

3mm thick, 600mm x 900mm cost $49.....i have a sheet sitting in my spare room

i recently just built a 900x 600 enclosure and 5mm toughened glass doors, with bevelled? edges ( rounded) and engraved finger grips for the slides cost me $70 from a local glazier


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 14, 2011)

ok thanx for that... Do you know if Fake or real turf is better?


----------



## maddog-1979 (Oct 14, 2011)

fake is quick, cheap, easy to clean, i use newspaper myself, with gum leaves spread around so they feel more at home......i swear i caught one of my woma's reading the wizard of id the other day tho


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL.. i hear snakes have bad eye sight hope he had his glasses on


----------



## kal777 (Oct 15, 2011)

depending on were your living glass can be HEAPS cheaper than perspex. i got a quote for a 600x900 sheet of 3mm glass and it was only $20


----------



## chase77 (Oct 16, 2011)

5mm glass is pretty strong and cheaper than perspex. you'd need a good knock to break it. I have a 1yr old son that likes to bang on it. grrrrr, and it hasn't broken. but each to their own. as for fake turf, you could go with green marine carpet from bunnings, cheap as and washable.

good luck


----------

